# Buzzy's first trip to the groomer!



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

Buzzy came home from his first trip to the groomer! He is 9 months and was matting terribly. I asked for a puppy cut because I didn't want him shaved, he looks so cute...and matt free! 

The worst part of it, for him I am sure, is that I dropped him off at 9:30 and they didn't call me to pick him up until 2:30. I asked the lady if he had gone to the bathroom and she looked at me like she had never been asked that question and said no. He could not wait to get out to that little patch of grass!

His best buddy Holly and myself both missed him!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Buzzy looks absolutely adorable. I love your photos and if that's Holly in the second picture with him, his expression looks like he's saying, "Did you goose me girl?" Cute, cute, cute. 

BTW, when I take Milo in he's usually dropped off at 11 and I get a call to pick him up around 5ish. Come to think of it, I wonder if that's what triggered his recent lapse in potty manners. Never occurred to me till you mentioned it. He's been so good till recently and it's as if he's suddenly regressed. Hmmm!


----------



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep, that's Holly! Here is Buzzy before his trip to the groomer. 

Buzzy always sits on Holly, it's hilarious, he just climbs right up on top of her to sit!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

I LOVE Buzzy's puppy cut!! BTW...he has very expressive eyes!!!

He and Holly look like best buds! I especially like the photo where Holly is peeking over him!

Gabriel sit's on Sophie alot which she doesn't seem to mind. What I can't figure out though is why, as Gabe is 14-15 lbs and Sophie is only 12.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, he looks WONDERFUL!!!! What handsome pups!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute and a clean dog is the best part!

Amanda (who really should be bathing the girls tonight!)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Buzzy looks so cute! No Mats and not headaches for Mom!

My groomer takes them to piddle before they start the grooming. I schedule the first appointment of the day...usually at 8 am and Benji is done by 9:30 or 10.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Buzzy looks adorable in his puppy cut and I just love the way he sits on top of Holly. That is just too cute. :biggrin1:


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Buzzy looks cute in his puppy cut. We're thinking of doing that for Luna since she's matting like crazy. She's 11 months now. She went for her first grooming since she's been with us last month and it took 4 hours. It's time for another trip to the groomer. The groomer is going to begin trimming her hair back as the portions that were shaved off due to matting grows in, so right now she looks like she has her long hair all over. Not sure if we're going to try this way because two days after we took her, she began to mat. We're combing her, but the mats show up out of no where, especially where her tail sits - and they just grow larger in a flash.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He looks great in that puppy cut.!! What a cutie. I love the way he sits on Holly - and it looks like she doesnt mind at [email protected]!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

The puppy cut is really cute and the attachment they have to each other is precious!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Your dogs are beautiful and they look so precious together! Nice Do!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I wanna squeeze him, he looks so soft and cuddly. ADORABLE!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He looks very cute. 
I recently put Sedona in a similar puppy cut. Her hair is sooo thick it's difficult to manage with just one brushing per day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Buzzy is very handsome in his new cut. Holly is adorable.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> He looks very cute.
> I recently put Sedona in a similar puppy cut. Her hair is sooo thick it's difficult to manage with just one brushing per day.


I would love to see some pictures of Sedona's new -do too!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Buzzy looks adorable! What color are his eyes?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Buzzy's new puppycut is really cute. And Holly looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Vicki - He has blue eyes. I also thought he was pure white except for a little black on his ear, but after he got groomed I am seeing a lot more sable in his coloring. He almost looks spotted. I am wondering if he may be changing a bit as he gets older


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Buzzy is gorgeous!!! I love his blue eyes and the way he and Holly are buddies. 
Very good puppy cut. There is nothing better than a just bathed Havanese!!! our boys are getting as dirty as they can right now because tonight is bath night!!!


----------



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

Aw thanks Missy, Buzzy is such a little movie star around our house. We have a family friend that calls him old blue eyes and sings Frank Sinatra songs to him all the time!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Aw. Sorry I missed this post. Buzzy looks great. Those eyes are just amazing. Holly and Buzzy make such a great looking pair.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Buzzy looks so good!! And the eyes - WOW!! You have two cute puppies!!


----------

